# Which Chapter Would You be Part Off



## Lopspoon (Jun 23, 2009)

I know that there have been many favourite chapter threads, but I'd like to hear what you guys think you would like to join. Just remember, you won't be exempt from that chapter's practices, for example I think the dark angels are really cool but I wouldn't want to spend my life hunting for some 10 000 year old heretics who are probably dead. Similar reasoning with the Blood Angels, it would be sweet to be part of that chapter but I wouldn't want to know that no matter how hard I try to survive, I'm eventually gunna turn into some bat-shit crazy lunatic. 

Also, for those of you who think chaos legions would be lots of fun, think of this, their armour very rarely comes off, and I see no way of depositing bodily waste :shok:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

The space wolves. I don't know why but something just seems to fit. lol


----------



## daxxglax (Apr 24, 2010)

Alpha Legion. Be a schemer, plotting the doom of the Imperium, and, unlike most other traitor legions, you have an incredibly low percentage of growing a face on your chest that spouts Lovecraftian rhetoric. 

Then there's the Iron Hands: Ave Machina!


----------



## LordofFenris (Mar 10, 2010)

Hmmm......Salamanders......even though they are into branding, they seem the least boring, and no chance of being a fruit loop. Not to mention, just taking off their helmet scares the shit out of most people.

My girlfriend would be a tyranid, just so she could slay me....and its the closest to the Aliens movie she could get.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

raven guard, i like sneaking up on people and im pale therefore im halfway there.


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

White scars, get to grow a badass chinese style moustache and ride around hollering incoherrant bable.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Raven Guard. I'm quite pale and I would really like a pair of sick-ass Lightning Claws and a Jump Pack. Just as long as I got a built in bolt pistol in my Lightning Claws.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Space Wolves, you get to train, fight with and ride the Fenrisian wolves, and i have orange hair, it just goes with the armour really


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Blood Ravens of course. So much knowledge, such awesome psychic powers.

And a really cool chapter badge.


----------



## Zenith_of_Mind (Mar 12, 2010)

Either:
Salamanders -Promethean Cult is badass.
White Scars - what's better than sporting a Fu Manchu mustaches while riding a bike?
Space Wolves - Berserkergang ftw


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Space Wolves or Thousand Sons.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Space Wolves beyond question.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Twisting this a bit, according to Inquisitor Kravin the Alpha Legion still recruit from Imperial Space and the High Lords are seemingly ignoring this threat, so I would happily enroll into either the Cult of the Hydra or the Alpha Legion itself.


----------



## grimdarkness (Apr 19, 2010)

either the Dark Angels, because they're all knightly and cool, or the Alpha Legion, because i want to know everything they know.


----------



## kalin bloodhowl (Dec 2, 2009)

Crimson Fists, because lets face it, they need everyone they can get.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Black Templers-to me they represent the height of knights AND they charge at a crazy speed accross the board and are constantly in action-whats not to love?

For a traitor legion I like the idea of being a member of the Death Guard. I would love to waltz through heavy fire and do nothing but laugh at them about it.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Space Wolves - Ride on Thunderwolves, Do Heroric Deeds, And have an excuse to fight a fellow chapter if they don't do it honourably! .


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

For loyalists it would be either the Blood Ravens or the Grey Knights, both are super cool 

For chaos legion I would join the thousand sons (but I guess most of you already know that!)


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Thousand Sons, because i have a borderline-obssession with knowledge and they correspond with Wicca in a sense


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

Loyalist: Raven Guard or successor as of the Loyal Legions they seemed to have the most brains IMHO of course)

Traitor: Alpha Legion - For the same reason, that they actually think and don't simply follow orders blindly. (Woof woof Space Puppies, sit Leman, stay Leman, kill that, Leman, good doggie)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Traitor: Night Lords, specialize in un-conventional warfare and terror tactics. Fast attacks and fading away before they know you're there... 40k Special Forces equivalent, one of my ambitions.

Loyalist: Salamanders, even as a Chaos player I think they're pretty bad-ass.


----------



## Lopspoon (Jun 23, 2009)

zerachiel76 said:


> (Woof woof Space Puppies, sit Leman, stay Leman, kill that, Leman, good doggie)


Haha, that brought a smile to my cold dark heart, I would want to be part of the thousand sons, as a psyker I would not mutate (I was part of Ahrim's Kabal) aand I would be able to use my mind tricks to seduce those fine slaanesh girls also inhabiting the eye of terror.


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

Lopspoon said:


> Haha, that brought a smile to my cold dark heart, I would want to be part of the thousand sons, as a psyker I would not mutate (I was part of Ahrim's Kabal) aand I would be able to use my mind tricks to seduce those fine slaanesh girls also inhabiting the eye of terror.


Glad to be of service *bows

Hmm, slaanesh girls, I must go looking for slaanesh porn on the internet :wink:


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I wouldn't do that if I were you! You never know what their hiding!

Gullimans ultrasmurfs are also yes sir no sire how high sir, more so than the wolves, but as I want the wolves put down for desecraiting and destroying beautiful, beloved, fair Prospero I agree with you


----------



## pariha (Dec 1, 2009)

i would be part of the crimson fist because there background is much like england in world war 2, i mean by our defiance and un-yeilding attitude in the face of inssomountable odds (nazi's with my metaphore) of the planate wide WAAAGH!


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I would chose the Soul Drinkers. To be the only Chapter that is free and can think for themselves. Sarpedon is the shit too. Even if their dying out now, sigh.

As a Chaos Player I would have to be Red Corsairs. A Renegade Chapter that has all chapetrs incorprated into it can make for some fun pirating. Like a Space Wolf playing Drinking Games with a Ultra Smurf inbetween visiting EC Love Shack.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Ah I have found a reason I would wish to be a wolf. In what other chapter is making off with a thunderhawk and racing it through canyons merely writen off as youthful antics? Lol That and they are some of the greatest hunters in the galaxy, able to track enemies across vast distances with nothing but their senses.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I would be one of the Iron Snakes of Ithaca.

Being part Greek, it'd be a natural fit, culture-wise; that I wouldn't have to change names doesn't hurt, either. :grin:

They're a noble Chapter, possessing an abundance of both honor and wisdom. They are confident when they need to be, but they also understand humility. They are friends to Humanity, and seem to actually be driven to fulfill both the spirit _and_ the letter of the mission they were created for. They are not possessed of any dark secrets that compromise their character, nor do they surrender their sense of self and personality upon becoming Astartes.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

space wolves for me. i like beer, 'nuff said. 
but seriously, they have a really cool background during the heresy and i like their honour and glory attitude. they are also the nicest looking, with their beards and fur pelts


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Dark Angels to hopefully join the deathwing and run around in terminator armour hunting heretics and the fallen


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

The Emperor's Children for me because I strive for perfection. I am an arrogant prick, hell if I was bald and lighter skinned I could be Eidolon!


----------



## vortex_13 (Apr 17, 2010)

The Rainbow Warriors. They have to be badass in order to be able to have that name and not have any other Imperial group make fun of them.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

None. Do to how even marines have horrible lives compared to the lives most of of live today. Think medieval idiocy mixed with modern killing power. Hell if I even lived in the 40k universe I would find a way to commit suicide that would not only kill me, but my vary soul.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

While I look very much like a SW (thanks to my nordic heritage) I'm more of a DA, very much the brooding knight who would do anything to avenge any dishonor.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

LukeValantine said:


> None. Do to how even marines have horrible lives compared to the lives most of of live today. Think medieval idiocy mixed with modern killing power. Hell if I even lived in the 40k universe I would find a way to commit suicide that would not only kill me, but my vary soul.


You sound like a potential necron recruit to me. 

Space marines make the choice willingly. They are conditioned to that lifestyle, so it doesn`t bother them. 

Back on topic, I still say Blood Ravens, but for a traitor marine I would have to go Alpha.


----------



## Mizr (May 2, 2010)

Definitely Night Lords for traitor marines... I'm stubborn, and go well out of my way to avenge dishonors as it is, so DA for sure.


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

Grey Knights, nothing beats a Nemesis Force Weapon full of purity seals.. Oh and having a nice looking PA is great too!


----------



## Betawing (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey,

I would go Thousand Sons or Luna Wolves. Or better yet a powerful Luna Wolf psyker trained by Magnus and the Thousand Sons.

Hell yes the ultimate warrior!!!


----------



## hotter dog (May 10, 2010)

I'd chose the Mantis Warriors, I always prefer an underdog.
Doing a penitent crusade and then rebuilding the chapter as a gnarled veteran.
Trying desperately to regain your former standing and honour while being scorned by the other chapters.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Dark Angels without doubt! Courage and honor in front of a dark past.


----------



## Farseer Dave (May 4, 2010)

I think if i could become part of a Chapter id have to choose The Soul Drinkers.
Lets face it there kick ass , Mechanicus steals there Relic they go Emo Rage and kick The machine spirit out of them ! they have really intresting ideology aswell Seeing the Imperium for the Corrupt system it has become!

Farseer Dave.


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

Kale Hellas said:


> raven guard, i like sneaking up on people and im pale therefore im halfway there.


second, plus I'm Asian so that really helps with the sneaky.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Loyal: Iron Hands... would love to replace my hand with a chainsaw

Traitor: Thousand Sons... taking "nerd" to a whole new level


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

Loyalist - raven guard (now you see me, now you don't)

Traitor - Death guard (every time i cough, a child will actually die)


----------



## Tuck3r (Apr 9, 2010)

Imperial Fists cause i like my swordplay and i would love to be able to tell someone their fortress is "adequate" and have it taken as high praise lol.


----------



## Jadcrofts (Apr 27, 2010)

Space Wolves, Think of all that Fenrisian Beer!!


----------



## Goldsmack (May 16, 2010)

Black Templars. I love there in your face close combat style of fighting.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Traitor: Death guard well...(insert disgusting hacking sounds)... I get to keep going after both my legs get blown off. Plus I get FING ZOMBIES ON MY SIDE!


----------



## Fungus (Jul 17, 2009)

I'd be a flesh tearer, why? cause i like the feel of them and i'd like to be part of the sanguinary guard. I mean artificer armour and a winged jump pack. you gotta admit it's kinda cool. oh... and death masks.


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

For me...

Loyalists:
Probably the Imperial fists, I just like the idea of having some bad-ass ideas to make a fortress impenitrable, and walking around in hench armour all day :biggrin:

Chaos: Probably Night Lords, because not much is known about them and their Primarch has a awesome name (Im talking about the name Konrad Curze here)


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Space sharks?


Nah, Salamanders of course.

You get to train as a blacksmith, craft and repair your own armour, carry a massive hammer, set everything on fire, and they won't even let you in the club until you hunt a giant salamander. 

The Promethean cult's ideals of self dependance also appeal to me. Did i mention setting things on fire?


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

The wolves. A life of fighting and brawling and slagging off all the rest of the pretty-boy marines... and a half-decent ale at the end of it! :threaten:


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I'd be Ultramarines, though I hate ultramarines fluff, I like how they train and I like how the realm of Macrage works both in government and society. Obviously not a hippie society.


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

good guys: soul drinkers baby! mutated but not corrupt chainblades hands massive spider chapter master a lybrian who sets guys on fire a scout who talks mojo shit i mean there the bomb


bad guys: umm none becuase when it comes to it everyone would be praying for the chaos gods and ill be sitting there saying "i dont wanna prayer i cant be assed" *bullet through my head* ha fuck you im prince then comes the inqusitors "oh shit"


----------

